# Belgian Nissan



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

hello, i'm from belgium, and this is my nissan ... it's an almera, the american type is a Sentra  (same base and engine) 

enjoy and let me know what u all think of my car:


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/nismodude


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

sorry i 4got to add some pic's


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

nice car


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

why can't US sentra's look like that..

VERY nice car man


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sentra hatchback.....damn i like


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that car is sweet... i wish it was here in the states not too fond of the rims though... but very nice ride man.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like how it looks... I too would like to see one come over here!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice lookin' Almera. I had the chance to see one on the streets in Tucson, AZ about a year ago (was a model from Mexico). Great lil hatch... and you've put some work into yours. Keep up the good work, and welcome to the boards.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice....I want it...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I swear we get the short end of the stick why didnt we get the Almera and Primera over here I don't get it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I've never seen an N16 before. That looks sweet as hell.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that's tiiiiiiight. i want one. can you buy those in mexico and bring them up here?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> *that's tiiiiiiight. i want one. can you buy those in mexico and bring them up here? *


i think so

*buys a plane ticket to mexico.....one way*


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

sno said:


> *that's tiiiiiiight. i want one. can you buy those in mexico and bring them up here? *


I would assume so, never checked into it though. Dunno about emissions diffs and whatnot. For the money anything's possible.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

thx 4 the good comments m8's ... here in europ it's to shame that they don't bring the 200 SX S14 - S15, 300 ZX, Altima, Skyline etc... to us  

But now i'm saving money 4 an Injen Intake  .... next to my adjusted cams, catback system and chip that would do some good


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

btw how much does that intake costs in the USA????? Here in Belgium it costs € 335 (don't know how much USD it is  )


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice car. Kinda reminds me of a rounded out GTI. Looks good.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ur car is F*cking SICK!.... damn..
ha ur my new wallpaper...

Sexy Car .. very sexy


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I realy like the Almera, and yours is really nice.

The only thing on your car that I'm not feeling are the wheels, but that's a personal choice 

The Injen CAI cost around $225.00 I think...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i think i just wet my pants..nice ride man


Ben


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nismodude said:


> *
> But now i'm saving money 4 an Injen Intake  .... next to my adjusted cams, catback system and chip that would do some good
> 
> *


what do u mean by a chip? dont they use an ecu like the amercican ones>


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car is gorgeous, makes me wanna go buy one


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe there are a few companies outside of the US that does chips for Nissans (I know there is one in Australia). It's kinda like a JET chip except that it actually works.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Two words, nismodude..."bling" and, you guessed it, "bling." Where'd you get that hood?

-Matt


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Youl need all that to keep up with my GTI N15 its a shame they didnt make the N16 with an SR20 idiots. Look in the UK for chips youl have more choice here for a euro spec ECU upgrade


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

rios said:


> *what do u mean by a chip? dont they use an ecu like the amercican ones> *


it's a chip custom made in belgium. don't ask me any specific information of engine parts  and don't even ask me them in english  can't tell u the names


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

that car is beautiful


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

btw this was my car last year:


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

DOPE!!!!!! as hell


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

@ the end of june, new lowering for my nissan  it's gonna drom about 8 cm (dunno how much inch that is :s)

then i'll post some new piccy's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

8cm= 3.15in

IMO, that's alot. I thought it was dropped already. It looks low enough to me. 8cm lower and you'll be touching the ground.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, even if you still manage to keep it off the ground at 8cm, there will be alot of contact with the ground during a normal drive. I mean unless the roads are paved in smooth glass there, you'll be scraping bad. I also hope you get yourself a camber kit or else you wheels will look weird as hell (not to mention your tires won't last.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

well, it's a fully adjustable kit  it gows till 10 cm's down  
with springs & sport shocks 

now it's dropped like 4 cm infront and 4.5 cm in the back


----------

